# Gérer mes volets roulants



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir ,

Mes volets roulants sont gérer individuellement par un inter monte et baisse , j'aimerais passer sur un système qui me permet de piloter mes volets sur mon ordinateur ou mon smartphone avec la possibilité de fermer tous les volets d'un seul coup

Quelle solution ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Anthony (6 Décembre 2019)

Mon collègue @Cedric pourrait te faire un cours sur le sujet  Somfy, Legrand, et probablement d'autres, ont des volets compatibles HomeKit/d'autres systèmes domotiques, avec une commande générale.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Mon collègue @Cedric pourrait te faire un cours sur le sujet  Somfy, Legrand, et probablement d'autres, ont des volets compatibles HomeKit/d'autres systèmes domotiques, avec une commande générale.


Je veux bien de son aide , car je suis un peu paumé dans ce genre de matériel


----------



## HK6 (7 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

Moi j’ai acheté les modules de chez Fibaro accouplés avec une passerelle Homey qui fonctionne sur HomeKit (iOS) ou Androïd.
Ça marche du tonnerre.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)

HK6 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi j’ai acheté les modules de chez Fibaro accouplés avec une passerelle Homey qui fonctionne sur HomeKit (iOS) ou Androïd.
> Ça marche du tonnerre.


Hello,

Plus d'info?


----------



## HK6 (11 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Plus d'info?



J’ai acheté 5x le Roller Shutter 3 de chez Fibaro (Zwave+) et après j’ai acheté la passerelle Athom Homey. Ce dernier est capable de communiquer avec plusieurs protocoles répandus, tels que Zwave, Zigbee et 5 autres.
Après, tu active HomeKit dans le Homey.
Après tous les appareils connectés sur cette passerelle s’afficheront dans HomeKit.

lorsque j’ai dit à Siri ferme les stores et que tous les stores sont descendus, j’ai sauté de joie. Ça marche au doit, au mouvement et à la voix.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Il existe pas que des inter qui permettent de faire cela sans besoins d'autres matos ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Voila ce que je trouve ici, mais je sais pas si cela fonctionne avec Siri


----------



## HK6 (4 Janvier 2020)

J’ai regardé tes interrupteurs mais malheureusement ils ne sont pas compatible HomeKit, uniquement Google Home et Alexa.
La seule chose officielle que j’ai trouvé en interrupteur compatible HomeKit c’est ceux de chez Somfy. Ces dernières sont plus cher que les modules Fibaro.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> J’ai regardé tes interrupteurs mais malheureusement ils ne sont pas compatible HomeKit, uniquement Google Home et Alexa.
> La seule chose officielle que j’ai trouvé en interrupteur compatible HomeKit c’est ceux de chez Somfy. Ces dernières sont plus cher que les modules Fibaro.


Il n'y a rien chez Legrand ?


----------



## titeuf86 (7 Janvier 2020)

De mon côté j'ai changé tous les interrupteurs des volets par ceux de Celiane par Netatmo en partenariat avec Legrand et tout fonctionne parfaitement. 

J'ai réglé pour que les volets s'ouvrent et se ferment en fonction de l'heure du lever et du coucher du soleil.

Il te faut un kit de démarrage (en promo d'ailleurs à ce que je vois) : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07MQN2P5P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Et ensuite les interrupteurs : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07G4GML1K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

Attention il y a 3 coloris donc fait gaffe à ne pas te tromper en faisant la commande si tu veux que tout soit uniforme ^^


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

titeuf86 a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai changé tous les interrupteurs des volets par ceux de Celiane par Netatmo en partenariat avec Legrand et tout fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> J'ai réglé pour que les volets s'ouvrent et se ferment en fonction de l'heure du lever et du coucher du soleil.
> 
> ...



Merci ,

C'est pas donné , car j'ai un paquet de volets a équiper 

Il faut que je regarde cela sérieusement


----------



## titeuf86 (7 Janvier 2020)

oui c'est vrai que ça fait un sacré budget mais une fois installé on est bien content que tout soit regroupé dans l'application maison ^^


----------



## AlCor72 (8 Janvier 2020)

titeuf86 a dit:


> oui c'est vrai que ça fait un sacré budget mais une fois installé on est bien content que tout soit regroupé dans l'application maison ^^



Bonjour,

Il existe également la gamme Dooxie with netatmo (et peut être aussi mosaic). 

Bonne journée.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il existe également la gamme Dooxie with netatmo (et peut être aussi mosaic).
> 
> Bonne journée.



Merci
Je vais fouiller un peu


----------



## isaaccs (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour, je poste ici pour éviter de faire doublon.
Je cherche moi aussi à rendre un volet compatible HomeKit.
J'ai déjà le volet et je cherche donc à me diriger vers une solution ou je dois juste modifier ou changer l'interrupteur.
Je suis tombé durant mes recherches sur la solution de legrand avec celiane, une prise qui sert de hub+ un interrupteur. en revanche j'ai lu beaucoup d'avis certains se plaignent d'un bruit aigus avec le hub en question, est-ce résolu ?
J'ai aussi vu la solution de fibaro, un hub est-il nécessaire pour le connecter à homekit sachant que j'ai déjà un pont hue?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## titeuf86 (17 Février 2020)

Salut, de notre côté aucun bruit de la prise contrôle et elle est à coté du canapé donc on l'entendrait


----------



## isaaccs (17 Février 2020)

Merci de ton retour.

Si je prends ça et ça c'est bon ?
y a la possibilité d'ouvrir le volet qu'à 50% par exemple ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)

isaaccs a dit:


> Merci de ton retour.
> 
> Si je prends ça et ça c'est bon ?
> y a la possibilité d'ouvrir le volet qu'à 50% par exemple ?



C’est pour un volet ?


----------



## isaaccs (17 Février 2020)

oui


----------



## Scream57 (18 Février 2020)

isaaccs a dit:


> Bonjour, je poste ici pour éviter de faire doublon.
> Je cherche moi aussi à rendre un volet compatible HomeKit.
> J'ai déjà le volet et je cherche donc à me diriger vers une solution ou je dois juste modifier ou changer l'interrupteur.
> Je suis tombé durant mes recherches sur la solution de legrand avec celiane, une prise qui sert de hub+ un interrupteur. en revanche j'ai lu beaucoup d'avis certains se plaignent d'un bruit aigus avec le hub en question, est-ce résolu ?
> ...



LEGRAND a annoncé lors du CES 2020 la sortie d’un HUB qui s’installe directement dans le coffret électrique prévu en avril... mais bon vu les prévisions précédentes des autres produits, LEGRAND à souvent eu plusieurs mois de retard


----------



## isaaccs (18 Février 2020)

Comme je dois changer le rideau de mon volet électrique je comptais faire couple double sur l'installation.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

J'ai pas eu le temps de regarder , mais j'ai pas vu de nouveautés 
Des news a ce sujet ?


----------



## lostOzone (24 Mai 2020)

Suffit de prendre des interrupteurs gérés sur Jeedom puis faut ajouter HomeBridge









						Au-delà de HomeKit, Jeedom ouvre la porte à toute la domotique
					

Avec l’application Maison, iOS 10 va largement faciliter l’utilisation d’accessoires HomeKit (lire notre prise en main). Mais pour en profiter, il faut bien évidemment acquérir de tels produits : s’ils sont de plus en plus nombreux, tous les besoins ne sont pas couverts et surtout, il faut...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Suffit de prendre des interrupteurs gérés sur Jeedom puis faut ajouter HomeBridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette lecture 
mais je ne comprend pas trop ce dont j'ai besoin pour mes volets


----------



## thefutureismylife (31 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous bon j’ai craqué j’ai acheté un lot d’interrupteur Legrand/Netatmo Mosaic. 
Mais je mets un peu trop la charrue avant les bœufs mes volets sont pour le moment manuel. Pour les motoriser est ce qu’il faut un moteur en particulier pour une meilleure compatibilité Legrand/Homekit ? Genre pour avoir l’état de position du volet ? ‍♂️


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Bonjour à tous bon j’ai craqué j’ai acheté un lot d’interrupteur Legrand/Netatmo Mosaic.
> Mais je mets un peu trop la charrue avant les bœufs mes volets sont pour le moment manuel. Pour les motoriser est ce qu’il faut un moteur en particulier pour une meilleure compatibilité Legrand/Homekit ? Genre pour avoir l’état de position du volet ? ‍♂


Bonsoir,
Il faudrait peut être voir avec le fabricant des volets afin d'avoir des informations technique


----------



## thefutureismylife (1 Juin 2020)

Ouai c’est toujours compliqué d’avoir des infos sur des nouveautés très précises comme Homekit. J’ai plutôt tendance à me fier aux utilisateurs.


----------

